# excessive drooling?



## msmari (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not sure if I should be concerned. I have never seen my 4 mo. pup drool before. During the day he stays in a play pen - attached to his crate with water, treat, toys, pee pad.

I have a pet cam and watch him from work. Yesterday (Thursday) was no different than any other day. I would check on him occasionally from work and he slept most of the day or played with his toys. 

When I got home - I noticed he was soaking wet. From his mouth down to his neck area, and all 4 legs. I thought okay... maybe he spilled the water on him? But there was still a good amount of water and I didn't see any spills. I then thought maybe he slept on his pee pad? Sometimes he will lay on it or fold or play with it. He didn't smell like pee. 

Anywho I removed bed mat from crate because it was wet and replaced it with a big folded T shirt for now and gave him a bath. 

This morning (Friday) I woke up at around 4am because he was crying. He sleeps in his crate so I took him outside to pee. I did not notice whether he was wet or not. At 6:15am (my normal time to get up) I got him up to go take a walk and again he was soaking wet from mouth down to his neck and his front legs. The T shirt inside crate was wet but it didn't smell like pee. 

What is going on? Is he drooling a lot? I will be calling my vet in a few but I just wanted to know if this has happened with anyone else's pup. 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure what's going on...dental, abdominal, allergies, etc...but do let us know what your vet says.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've heard excessive drooling can be due to nausea or oral disease. Will be interesting to find out the diagnosis from your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nausea or nervousness, is my first guess. I hope the vet has the answer.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly drools when she is nervous or stressed. The worst I have seen was when we went to our breeder's house for a Havanese reunion. There were just too many dogs around for her liking.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor little guy! I too was wondering about drooling from nausea. That sounds like a lot but don't know what else it could be? Is he eating fine? He's so young I"m sure it's nothing serious and hopefully something he will grow out of. If it is nausea cerenia or cocculus should help him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

best find out what is going on, this is not good. What do you mean attached to his crate. Is this an expen that he is in?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Poor baby, I hope you find answers at your vet.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Any news yet on the cause of the excessive drooling?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My guess is anxiety if the vet rules out medical problems. My older dog did it whenever he was crated as a puppy. i actually thought he'd wet himself the first time since his whole little body was soaked. It was horrible, and happened every time. I finally stopped crating him. I left Lola home alone today for the first time for more than an hour (two and a half hours) when taking Watson to class and errands, and she was drenched when i got home. I'm pretty sure it's the same, since the neighbors told me she was howling much of the time. I'm going to have to start slower with the longer periods. She's been fine with half hours to an hour.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That sounds like it Boomama! I didn't know dogs would drench themselves.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmm I guess it's better to take him to the vet to check what really happen to him, Get well soon hope he will recover faster.


----------



## msmari (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. The vet checked him out but couldn't find anything wrong with him. She said he was probably nervous about something or could do with teething. I'm not sure why he would be nervous. We have been on same routine for 2 months now and nothing has changed with environment or him. He has not been wet at all since Thursday/Friday. I'm starting to think maybe it was water from the bowl? IDK 

I meant he stays in his play pen but I also attach the crate to the play pen so he can go in there to sleep if he wants to.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The good news is that he's quit drooling. Since others have experienced drooling in their dogs that weren't the result of a disorder that's also good news.

I'd feel guilty if I didn't mention one very unlikely cause, and I don't mean to scare you....did your vet thoroughly check heart and lungs? The liver is also an organ that can lead to excess salivation if there's a disorder. The reason I bring this up is because I had a dog that was drooling "for no reason"...but several months later he was diagnosed with heart and lung problems.

Hopefully your little guy is over this for good. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------

